# How To: Get to the Gas Cap!



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

I needed someone to create this thread before I bought my Cruze. I read some articles about the car, visited a few dealerships after hours to see a Cruze 'in the flesh' without being 'helped', and then I test drove one to see how it drove, and sounded, and felt. Then I made the decision to buy a Cruze, and I decided which model and color I wanted. Fortunately the exact car I wanted was sitting on my nearest dealer's lot! I showed up and told the salesman I was interested in buying THIS car. We discussed the price, he gave me the keys and left me alone to explore the car. I wanted to sit in all the seats, look at the trunk and the engine compartment, and see how things opened, turned on, adjusted, etc. I figured out just about everything on my own EXCEPT how to open the fuel door! I couldn't see anything on the door which indicated how it opened from the outside, so I searched the passenger compartment for a release lever or button. I have a similar looking fuel door on my 1988 Fiero GT, and it has a release lever. I did try pushing on the door, but I didn't use enough pressure to open it. I didn't want to do the wrong thing and break something (especially since this was going to be MY car!). So when the dealer asked if I had any questions, I did have one for him. 

How to get to the gas cap....

Go to the round door located on the passenger side rear quarter panel.

Imagine the door has a clock face on it, and put your finger where the '9' would be. Use a clean finger or thumb, not a rock, or car keys, or anything with an abrasive surface, or you will scratch the finish on the fuel door.

Push down on the '9'. Not 'down' toward the ground. Push on it as if your intention was to stick your finger through the side of the car. As though you wanted to touch the driver's side rear tire.

Continue to push with a firm pressure. You will need to apply more pressure than you need in order to type text messages on your mobile device, but less pressure than is required to do a pushup. Try to do a pushup so you will be able to compare.

If you do this properly, the fuel door will give way, moving inward, and then stop. When it stops moving, release the pressure you are applying (pull your finger back toward your body).

The door will open, revealing a secret compartment containing a fuel (gas) cap. 

Mission accomplished!

I am exhausted, but I am glad to have contributed. I will leave it to someone else to create related 'how to' threads (like 'how to remove the gas cap', 'how to put fuel into the car', and 'how to close the fuel door').:th_coolio:

And in all seriousness, let me say that I love this forum. It has saved me time, money, and frustration. I appreciate all of the sharing of information, and I hope that you'll take this message in the spirit it is created - with love and the sincere hope that it will make you smile.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Perfect for a "new/potential owners" thread. I approve! :eusa_clap:


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

I had to laugh at this only because it hit home a bit. I was ready to go fill up for the first time since buying my Cruze and there were two things I didn't know. 1) Which side of the car was the gas cap on and 2) How the **** do you open it. I made the wife read the owners manual to me on the way to the gas station. The again, I live in Jersey and can't pump my own gas. At least the attendan knew how to access it. Fortunately I pulled in on the correct side of the pump.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well done good sir. :goodjob:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Very cool! This is what this community is all about!

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Haha that's awesome. I think most people go through this as I did. But I learned that on the fuel gauge, next to the fuel pump picture there is an arrow. It points to the direction of which side the fuel is pumped on. Maybe on all cars? Very helpful for when I brain fart and forget which side, look down and poof it tells me.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm glad fuel door is on the passenger side. I never have to worry about opening the door and scraping the bottom on the concrete slab that some pumps sit on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Definitely a needed post..sadly, but true! I know for certain, I went from driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee where you just flicked it open. I know that I spent some time trying to figure it out! Like Jgaul said.. you have to laugh because it hits home.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

jgaul79 said:


> I had to laugh at this only because it hit home a bit. I was ready to go fill up for the first time since buying my Cruze and there were two things I didn't know. 1) Which side of the car was the gas cap on and 2) How the **** do you open it. I made the wife read the owners manual to me on the way to the gas station. The again, I live in Jersey and can't pump my own gas. At least the attendan knew how to access it. Fortunately I pulled in on the correct side of the pump.


Look at your gas guage. There is a little arrow that points to what side the cap is on.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

jgaul79 said:


> I had to laugh at this only because it hit home a bit. I was ready to go fill up for the first time since buying my Cruze and there were two things I didn't know. 1) Which side of the car was the gas cap on and 2) How the **** do you open it. I made the wife read the owners manual to me on the way to the gas station. The again, I live in Jersey and can't pump my own gas. At least the attendan knew how to access it. Fortunately I pulled in on the correct side of the pump.


I've always driven cars with the fuel door on the left. Five months later, I *still* pull in on that side. *facepalm*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually rented a car one time and couldn't figure out how to open the gas cap. I was really glad I didn't need to fill the tank (I prepaid for a full tank.) This and other "easy" how-to's" are definitely useful. Although the information for some of these are in the owners' manual, they tend to be buried. Note I said "some", not all simple owner maintainence items are in the owners' manual.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahahahaha! Read the title and thought it was a smart response to the oil check. What's funnier is that I actually called onstar to figure it out. *super facepalm!
Took me a long time to get my man card back.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Great post.
BTDT
Rented a Cruze a couple months before I bought one. Had to return it to airport with a full tank of gas. I almost tore the interior apart trying to find a lever that said "Open Fuel Door."


----------



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

This would have been helpful when I was standing at the gas station in July 2011 when I got my car... It was 6AM and my owners manual and phone were at home. I kept looking for a button when I just looked at it and thought, "Meh.... I'll give it a try" and pressed it. I felt so stupid. I was at the station for 2-3 minutes before I figured it out...


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

What's funny is when you have the moments of less-than-stellar performances such as standing there staring at the fuel door, you wonder who has been watching you and laughing the whole time. I've learned to just laugh at myself and shake my head. :lol:


----------



## CruzenNortheast (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so glad that I stumbled upon this while sifting through the immense amount of valuable info on this forum. I would have been stumped beyond belief since my last car had a release lever inside. I am grateful that there are people out there that are willing to list out the absolute basics to new Cruzers and new owners in general. It seems that every car has a different way to do different things these days. It makes life much easier than trying to look through the owners manual. Luckily I won't have to fill up for another 250+ miles though. MAN I love the MPG. Only used a 1/4 tank through an entire week.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Haha that's awesome. I think most people go through this as I did. But I learned that *on the fuel gauge, next to the fuel pump picture there is an arrow. It points to the direction of which side the fuel is pumped on*. Maybe on all cars? Very helpful for when I brain fart and forget which side, look down and poof it tells me.


 *↑ ↑ ↑ ↑* ...this! Here are some examples:

• Driver's side (left):










• Passenger's side (right):









• Driver's side (left):


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

So my new Cruze has had some delays with the paint so I'm still using a demonstrator Cruze which the dealership has leant to me.
Just went to get fuel and went to open the cover from inside the car. Couldn't find any levers or buttons. Then I remembered reading that it was electronic release so I looked on the key. Nothing there bugger! Go to look in the manual but they've taken it out of the car! So the girlfriend googles "how to open fuel cap cruze" on her phone and the first link is from Cruzetalk (she knows that I recently joined this forum) so she clicks on it and this thread comes up. Saved me some embarrassment. =P


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - last week I went to get gas and pulled into the wrong side of the pump. You'd think that after 27,000+ miles and 16 months I'd have changed my reflex for this.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> OK - last week I went to get gas and pulled into the wrong side of the pump. You'd think that after 27,000+ miles and 16 months I'd have changed my reflex for this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NBrehm said:


>


Exactly.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> OK - last week I went to get gas and pulled into the wrong side of the pump. You'd think that after 27,000+ miles and 16 months I'd have changed my reflex for this.


I still put my windows down thinking the button to unlock and lock is there... (faceplam)


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I was in Vegas this week and had a rental car. A Nissan Versa SV...2013. Awful car but I believe it is the cheapest or one of the cheapest new cars available although the SV has a list of $15K, $3K+ over the base model. The steering and CVT transmission were pitiful. But what is the point, Mike? I had to fill the car up before returning it to Budget. The fuel gauge told me the fuel door was on the right (I'm learning) so I attempted the appropriate action--pressing on the fuel door just like my Cruze--for naught. 

But, alas, even in this cheap rental mobile, there is an inside fuel door release AND an inside trunk release. Both of which would be valuable additions to my car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a problem for me, 82 Pace Arrow, 88 Supra, 04 Cavalier, and 12 Cruze all have the gas cap doors on the right side.

Only problem I have is with most other vehicles at a busy gas station, pulling in the wrong side of the pump as every one else's seem to be on the left hand side. Many times I have to back in, least all four vehicles have a reverse.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

MD5335 said:


> But, alas, even in this cheap rental mobile, there is an inside fuel door release AND an inside trunk release. Both of which would be valuable additions to my car.


Just out of curiosity why? How often do you need to open the trunk or fuel door when you aren't standing right next to it?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wish the Cruze had a locking fuel door, really no concern about anybody trying to siphon gas out of these new cars. Almost next to impossible. Save an old external fuel pump when forced to drop the tank to replace that way over priced fuel pump tht is buried deep in there.

Of major concern is nasty people dropping nasty stuff in your tank. I don't seem to have that problem, but my kid's sure did when going to these idiotic high schools. Especially if you have nice looking daughters that don't want to date some creep. 

Would be happy with just a simple spring loaded pin hooked to a string you can pull from the inside of the trunk. Thought about that, but a lot more work involved with all that cheap plastic to deal with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Just out of curiosity why? How often do you need to open the trunk or fuel door when you aren't standing right next to it?


If you're in NJ or Oregon, always. You aren't allowed to pump your own gas in those two states.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

I had the "how do I do it" moment about 1.5 years before I purchased my Cruze. June 2011 - first time fill up of my brand new Chevy HHR LT - looking EVERYWHERE for the gas door release (as my 92 Saturn, 82 Pontiac J2000, 86 Pontiac Fiero GT and others all had when the gas door had no visible external key/latch). Finally I'm stumped & simply go over to the gas door to study it. Press tentatively & it seems to depress - try with a little more force & Voila! It opens! Hardly a security feature as I was assuming it was and a bit troubling that I have to put my (or have some uncaring gas jockey put their) hand on the paint & potentially slide & scratch it. 

It seemed very Ford like to me. Not up to Chevy/GM standards but better than a raised door or thumb notch would be for style. Naturally I assumed the Cruze worked the same way & it did. Starting with my Saturn Ion the gas fill was on the right side of the car. Now I've had enough cars with it there that I don't mistakenly pull up on the left anymore. I noticed the little arrow on the gas gauge in all cars about 10 years ago. I don't know exactly when it became required but apparently it has as every car regardless of model now sports it. That is a nice touch once you realize it exists - especially for rental cars. 

The remaining question is that with so many new cars / trucks using the fuel fill right side location why is that it always seems all the cars already in line are going the "wrong way" for head in access to it? It should be approaching a 50-50 chance now days.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Fuel door on Aussie Cruze won't open unless car is unlocked. When I first picked up the new car fuel was low so on the way home I decided to fill up. Our filler is on the drivers side and of course no release leaver to be found. Luckily I found how to open the flap and filled the car. While I was filling up I locked the car as it is law here to lock your car when unattended to pay. Went to close the flap and wouldn't shut. I had to unlock the doors before I could shut the flap as the lock had engaged. Lesson learned.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Just out of curiosity why? How often do you need to open the trunk or fuel door when you aren't standing right next to it?


Sorry. I wasn't clear enough. The point of wanting an inside gas door release is for the built-in locking feature. The point of wanting an inside trunk release is for letting someone load or unload items in the trunk--like at the airport or the local hardware store.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> If you're in NJ or Oregon, always. You aren't allowed to pump your own gas in those two states.


So the gas station guy has to do it...why he makes the big bucks.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MD5335 said:


> Sorry. I wasn't clear enough. The point of wanting an inside gas door release is for the built-in locking feature. The point of wanting an *inside trunk release* is for letting someone load or unload items in the trunk--like at the airport or the local hardware store.


Just push the button in the trunk handle! Aussie built Cruzes have a locking flap that locks with the doors and you can't open it with the doors locked.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Just push the button in the trunk handle! Aussie built Cruzes have a locking flap that locks with the doors and you can't open it with the doors locked.


Ours does too, car has to be unlocked to open the trunk.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Ours does too, car has to be unlocked to open the trunk.


If the car is locked you can open the trunk with the button on the key and the car itself remains locked. You really want the trunk to lock with the doors when car is unattended.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> So the gas station guy has to do it...why he makes the big bucks.



And I thought it was all of those tips people hand to the attendants that pump the fuel into the how do you open this up doors on the cruzen . My bad ,


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

there needs to be a thread about what side the tank is on, because at 42+ mpg I forget every time what side it is on...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

blacksheep40 said:


> there needs to be a thread about what side the tank is on, because at 42+ mpg I forget every time what side it is on...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If your serious......Few folks ever notice but there is a arrow on the fuel gauge pointing to the right or left (depending on the car) to indicate what side the fuel fill is on.
Older cars with the fill under the license plate use no arrow for obvious reasons.

If you weren't serious, somebody out there learned something today.

He he,
Rob


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

I knew about the arrow, that's what I had to look at every time for MONTHS. here's some knowledge for ya. if there is no arrow and all you have is a gas pump icon, whichever side the hose is on is what side the tank is on.


----------



## jazig_k (Feb 21, 2013)

haha, im not a new owner and i still get out at the petrol station with no idea where the button/lever inside the car is for getting it open! then after looking like an idiot for a minute or 2 i remember...
its my GF's car, but we both drive the **** out of it... 3mths and we've done about 14,000km so i should know how to open it by now right??


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I'll admit I spent a couple minutes looking for the flap release lever.


And on the note about which side...There is a little arrow on your gas gauge. This points to the side your flap is on.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I lucked out then. The Tahoes and Escalades are like this as well so I already had "That Moment" years ago but I still am used to my previous GM vehicle with the fuel door on the left. The Get-Go gas station is a rat race to get a pump. Short lived victory till you realise it's the wrong **** side. Back out and someone will steal it from you. There should be a How to for the interior trunk button. That had me going forever looking for this non existant feature.


----------



## Vaelyan (Jul 21, 2013)

I had no idea this was an issue. :icon_scratch: My big problem is my work car has it on the driver side and my Cruze is on the other side, I screw it up on both cars all the time.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Believe it or not, some of us were indeed confused how to fill up the car when we first got it. It is not obvious without prior experience, or reading the manual.


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a problem remembering what side the **** thing is on because it's such a long time between fill ups you never get to develop a repetition.. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I had this same problem, I was with my Girlfriend going to get gas for the first time and I felt so stupid because I could not figure out how to open the stupid fuel door. I am used to either pulling it open or hitting a button. People around me were laughing at me walk all around my car and search all inside until I decided to give it a push.


----------



## jgarry (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks so much for this thread! I bought the Cruz for my son a year ago, and now that he is away at college my wife is driving it. She calls, unable to figure the gas cap out. I had filled it up a couple of times with no problem, but couldn't remember how. Searched the 'tubes, this came up. Success! ccasion14:

Seems she habitually locks the car when she's getting gas.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I called OnStar when I first bought my CRUZE. I hadn't owned a Car that had a Gas door not operated by remote control or with an inside lever in 20 years. Seems long term GM owners are oblivious to this new technology and someone even made fun of me for asking about this. How backwards that anyone can pour sugar or other stuff in your tank. I felt this is really cutting corners but the entire CRUZE and most GM products are made out of cost savings except the sticker price?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha I did the same when buying my Cruze only difference was I couldn't figure out where the trunk button was... Seems silly now but coming from a trailblazer it was quite the change.


----------



## renter (Aug 6, 2015)

THANK YOU! I am currently driving a 2014 Chevy Cruze and I need to put fuel into it. I could NOT find how to open the fuel compartment door. The car manual was not helpful. I have read every possible reference to "FUEL" in the darn manual without any discovery referencing HOW TO GET TO THE FUEL Compartment. NEXT ? Since it's a 2014 model: Does it take diesel? or gas? Hopefully when I OPEN the door to the FUEL compartment, the cap will be color coded to help make the fuel type OBVIOUS.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

renter said:


> THANK YOU! I am currently driving a 2014 Chevy Cruze and I need to put fuel into it. I could NOT find how to open the fuel compartment door. The car manual was not helpful. I have read every possible reference to "FUEL" in the darn manual without any discovery referencing HOW TO GET TO THE FUEL Compartment. NEXT ? Since it's a 2014 model: Does it take diesel? or gas? Hopefully when I OPEN the door to the FUEL compartment, the cap will be color coded to help make the fuel type OBVIOUS.


take a picture of the trunk and gauges, left side with tach 
preferably.

If you can grab the vin, post what comes after 1G1PXXXX


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Reread that first post, ha, my salesman had no idea how to open that gas cap door, tried to pry it opened with his fingers. 

Ha, felt like an idiot when I was in Italy checking over my rental before taking it, said the gas cap is missing. We don't use gas caps here was told, the fuel nozzle is keyed to unlock it. Guess you Italians are way ahead of us.

Also next to impossible to find a rental with an automatic transmission, but wanted a manual anyway. Guess people in Italy know how to drive, getting next to impossible to find a car made in the USA with a manual transmission. 

Also very difficult to pass a driver's test here with a manual, they don't like it when you have to take your hand off the steering wheel to shift. Wife couldn't pass, had to get her a car with an automatic. And hand over hand steering when you only have to turn the steering wheel a maximum of 30 degrees. More like baby finger over baby finger.

Still have a bunch of idiots running this country.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Love this post! Would have helped me a lot had I seen it when I bought my Cruze. Felt like an idiot at the pump trying to figure out how to open it. Fancy thing haha pushed on the wrong **** side the first time then sat and looked for a release. Only wasted like 10 minutes. Good thing it wasn't a busy gas station.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I had to read the manual for how to open the fuel door.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Holy thread bump Batman!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Back from the grave!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> OK - last week I went to get gas and pulled into the wrong side of the pump. You'd think that after 27,000+ miles and 16 months I'd have changed my reflex for this.


And I still pull up to the wrong side of the pump about every fifth or sixth fill up. :wave:


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

I drove a Hyundai for 10 years that had the fuel door on the drivers side. there was a button on the arm-rest to open it. It took an adjustment for me the first couple fill-ups. :huh:


----------



## TheToaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Push on the gas door... good to know. Just got my car yesterday and haven't had the need to fill up yet. This helps!


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

I "short cut" mine and just insert my thumb nail under the "9 o`clock" position and flick it open.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

2015LT2 said:


> I drove a Hyundai for 10 years that had the fuel door on the drivers side. there was a button on the arm-rest to open it. It took an adjustment for me the first couple fill-ups. :huh:


You know I drove a Hyundai as well, A Subaru too, a Honda, and a Mitsubishi Dodge product going back 31 years and they all had locking gas caps, indoor releases, and with the Hyundai even a release button on the FOB. The first time I filled up the CRUZE 3.5 years ago after I figured out where to press to open I thought how cheap GM cars must be designed. Only when getting to know the car better did I notice it was even cheaper than I thought. Why I posted about the flimsy GM Plastic Oil Dipstick and people called me stupid here including one moderator who I have learned to like. He didn't believe that all metal dipsticks were available, never owned a Hyundai I guess?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

bowtie-72 said:


> I "short cut" mine and just insert my thumb nail under the "9 o`clock" position and flick it open.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> bowtie-72 said:
> 
> 
> > I "short cut" mine and just insert my thumb nail under the "9 o`clock" position and flick it open.


I was thinking more along these lines


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

I bet either way "Freddie" has some serious paint damage.


----------

